# Beta zu ApoDefence!



## Apo (8. Jan 2007)

Hi,

über die Weihnachtszeit hatte ich irgendwie Lust mal wieder ein Spiel zu machen. Und herausgekommen ist bis jetzt die Beta für ein ein "TowerDefence"-Spiel.

Also wie in Starcraft oder Warcraft 3. Eine Gegnerschar geht einen festen Weg und will am Ende dein Schloß zerstören. Dein Ziel ist es nun, Türme so strategisch aufzubauen, dass die Gegner nicht bis zum Schloß kommen. Dafür stehen verschiedene Türme zur Verfügung, die unterschiedlich schnell schießen, unterschiedlichen Schaden machen, unterschiedliche Reichweite haben, welche man upgraden und reparieren kann usw...

Das Spiel beinhaltet bis jetzt 5 verschiedene Türme und 20 unterschiedliche Gegnerarten, von denen auch einige zurückschießen. Auch ist die Forschung nicht außer Acht gelassen und man kann einige Sachen erforschen, um z.B. mehr Panzerung für die Türme zu haben.

Auch ein Editor zum schnellen Erstellen von eigenen Levels ist integriert. Falls ihr Fragen dazu habt, ladet erstmal ein bestehendes Level, dann dürften recht viele Fragen sich von selber lösen, falls es überhaupt welche gibt. 

An Shortcuts wurde auch gedacht. So kann man mit den Tasten "g" und "h" die Healthanzeige aller seiner Türme bzw. der Gegner anzeigen lassen.
Die Pfeiltasten dienen zum Scrollen (obwohl man auch einfach auf den Boden klicken kann und dann ziehen kann, um zu scrollen). Zum Bauen von Türmen einfach nur die Zahlen 1 bis 5 drücken. Und sonst immer den Anfangsbuchstaben von dem was man machen möchte. Also bei Upgrade die Taste "u" drücken usw. Außer beim ArmorPiercing Upgrade da ist es das P. Für Menu bzw Quest einfach den Buchstaben eingeben, der andersfarbig dargestellt ist.

Auch eine onlinehighscore Liste gibt es. Erreichbar ist sie hier

Einige Grafiken stammen aus dem Spiel "flashcraft" und wurden von mir leicht nachbearbeitet.

Download: Klick mich

Screenshot:


----------



## Wildcard (8. Jan 2007)

Gefällt mir schon ganz gut. :toll:
Ein paar Anmerkungen:
-Insgesamt würd ich's schwerer machen.
-Die Gegnertypen sollten stärker auf die unterschiedlichen Typen reagieren (Feuer und Eis usw.)
-Gegner sollten mehr Schaden an Gebäuden anrichten
-Das Scrolling gefällt mir noch nicht.
-Die Grafik der Türme ist ziemlich pixelig


----------



## Beni (8. Jan 2007)

Wirklich gelungen :toll:
Das Spiel kann ruhig schwerer sein. Auf Mittel hatte ich die ersten 10 Runden etwas Probleme, dann hatte ich genug Mittel für x Supertowers zusammen.
Auf Hart musste ich mich ziemlich zusammenreissen, und einige wenige Angreifer kamen durch. Die Burg wurde aber fast nie beschädigt.

Und hey, wo ist der Map Editor?


----------



## LoN_Nemesis (8. Jan 2007)

Ich hab das Spiel runtergeladen und gespielt, hat wirklich Spaß gemacht. Allerdings ist es meiner Meinung nach etwas zu einfach. Ich habe es direkt beim allerersten Versuch durchgeschafft (zumindest glaube ich das, es stand VICTORY da und ging nicht mehr weiter). Allerdings ist das Level auf deinem Screenshot wohl auch das einfachste.

Die 5 verschiedenen Türme finde ich prinzipiell gut, aber ab der Hälfte des Spiels baut man (zumindest ich) nur noch 2: Lighting und Ultra. Diese 2 vereinen alles was man braucht: Lighting für den Stun und Ultra für massiven Schaden. Man kann sich streiten ob man zwischendrin noch 1-2 Eistürme setzt, aber ich denke eher nicht. Ich denke mal die Archer Türme sollen ja nur für den Anfang sein, aber vielleicht kann man die Feuer- und Eistürme etwas verbessern. Zum Beispiel indem man die Eistürme doppelten Schaden gegen die gleichen Feuerviecher machen lässt und die Feuertürme gegen die Aquanauten. Und vielleicht würde es auch Sinn machen, die Reichweite der Archertürme durch Upgrades deutlich zu erhöhen. Aber das wäre eventuell zu stark.

Noch eine Sache die mir aufgefallen ist: Die Armor Upgrades die man für seine eigenen Türme kaufen kann sind total nutzlos. 1 Level kostet 300 Gold, das ist zuviel. Da spare ich lieber 500 und kaufe mir einen Ultraturm mehr. Außerdem machen die Monster sehr wenig Schaden, ich musste 2 Türme durch das ganze Spiel hinweg einmal reparieren, mir ist nie einer kaputtgegangen.

Zusammenfassend kann ich sagen, dass ich die Balance ziemlich gut finde, vielleicht insgesamt ein klein wenig leichter am Anfang des Spiels und ein klein wenig schwerer am Ende.


P.S.: Kannst du den Ultratürmen vielleicht schönere Schüsse geben?


----------



## Beni (8. Jan 2007)

Lol_Nemesis, hast du mal auf "Hart" gespielt? Ich musste da jede Runde ein bis zwei Türme ersetzen (zumindest bis ich genug Geld für ein bisschen Armor hatte).


----------



## Illuvatar (8. Jan 2007)

Die fliegenden Creeps sollten IMO - wie auch in Warcraft - etwas "besonderes" sein, z.B. könnten manche der normalen Türme nur Landeinheiten angreifen können, und dann gibts Türme die dieses Netz machen können, und es könnte spezielle Anti Air Towers geben...


----------



## Apo (9. Jan 2007)

thx für die schnellen Antworten,

die Gegner richten nun mehr Schaden von Anfang an.
Die Türme haben stärkere Auswirkungen (also ein Drachen reagiert stärker auf Eis als ein Vogel, dafür der Aquatic stärker auf Feuer usw)
Die Türme und deren Upgrades sind teurer geworden. Somit ist das Spiel schon etwas schwerer.

Die Idee mit dem AntiAir-Tower usw ist wirklich gut. Daran habe ich gar nicht gedacht. Da setze ich morgen gleich mal um, wenn ich Langweile ähh Vorlesung in der Uni habe. 

Ich habe überlegt wie ich den "Schuß" vom Ultra Tower schöner machen könnte, aber bis jetzt habe ich noch keine gute Idee. Wenn jemand eine gute Idee immer her damit. 

Ich hatte noch gar nicht erwähnt, dass das Scrollen am besten mit Hilfe der Pfeiltasten funktioniert.

Ich weiß auch das die Türme nicht die schönsten sind. Wenn sich jemand findet und schönere macht, bin ich darüber sehr glücklich. Vielleicht finde ich auch noch einen cv'ler an der Uni.

Es gibt einen Editor theoretisch. Aber der ist noch sehr minimalistisch. Ich versuche ihn mal am Wochenende gut so zu gestalten, dass ihn jeder sofort benutzen kann.


Wünsche jetzt erstmal eine gute Nacht


----------



## Roar (9. Jan 2007)

hm... bei mir sagt er jetz immer ich habe nich genug gold um was bauen zu können, aber upgraden und so funktioniert.

edit: manchmal zeigt er bei mir an: next wave in -1 sec


----------



## Apo (9. Jan 2007)

Roar hat gesagt.:
			
		

> hm... bei mir sagt er jetz immer ich habe nich genug gold um was bauen zu können, aber upgraden und so funktioniert.



Das könnte kein richtiger Bug sein, sondern eher eine Irreführung des Spielers. Weil wenn man die maximale Toweranzahl gebaut hat (zu sehen oben rechts im Hud), dann schreibt er noch nicht too many towers, sondern halt dass man zu wenig Geld hat. Wird sofort verändert. 
€dit: ist verbessert!




			
				Roar hat gesagt.:
			
		

> edit: manchmal zeigt er bei mir an: next wave in -1 sec



Das kam bei mir noch nicht vor, werde ich aber trotzdem beheben. 
€dit: ist verbessert


€dit: Die genannten Fehler sind raus. Nun kann man alles mit Shortcuts erreichen. Also Bauen von Türmen mit den Zahlen 1 bis 5. Und sonst immer den Anfangsbuchstaben von dem was man machen möchte. Also bei Upgrade die Taste "u" drücken usw. Außer beim ArmorPiercing Upgrade da ist es das P. Für Menu bzw Quest einfach den Buchstaben eingeben, der andersfarbig dargestellt ist.


----------



## Beni (9. Jan 2007)

Irre ich mich, oder werden zerstörte Türme nicht von der Anzahl Türme abgezählt?  ???:L

Und manchmal laufen die Viecher von der Strasse runter, und kommen von irgendwoher wieder in die Karte  :gaen:

Und ab Runde 80 laufen die Viecher auch bei 25 ausgebauten Ultratürmen vorbei :shock:  :lol:


----------



## Apo (9. Jan 2007)

oh das mit den Abziehen beim Zerstoeren der Tower habe ich ganz vergessen   
wird nachher wenn ich wieder @ home bin sofort verbessert. Hier im SunPool kann ich es leider nicht uploaden. 

Das mit dem Abkommen von der Strasse dachte ich eigentlich habe ich unter Kontrolle bekommen, aber scheinbar ... muss ich da noch mal nachbessern ... ist aber erst in spaeteren Levels oder???

fuer Level 80 muesste man schon die maxLevels fuer die Tower erhoehen, was natuerlich in den Optionen geht. Die jetztigen Settings sind mehr so bis Level 60 gedacht *gg*


----------



## Beni (9. Jan 2007)

Apo hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Das mit dem Abkommen von der Strasse dachte ich eigentlich habe ich unter Kontrolle bekommen, aber scheinbar ... muss ich da noch mal nachbessern ... ist aber erst in spaeteren Levels oder???



Trat bei mir so ab dem Level ~50 auf.


----------



## Illuvatar (9. Jan 2007)

Beni hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Und manchmal laufen die Viecher von der Strasse runter, und kommen von irgendwoher wieder in die Karte



Hehe... der Apo will wohl das Original möglichst exakt nachbauen  Zumindest die TowerDefense-Karten in WC3 die ich kenn, da gibts das auch ständig.  (da werden die aber zurückgesetzt )


----------



## Apo (9. Jan 2007)

aloha

habe die Version akualisiert. Jetzt werden zerstörte Tower auch wieder abgezogen. Und das Problem mit dem vom Weg abkommen, kam bei mir nur bei Dracula vor und das habe ich auch behoben. Bei mir jedenfalls laufen sie noch Level 100 ordentlich alle 
Außerdem hinzugefügt wurde eine Punkteanzahl am Ende. Jetzt sieht man noch wieviel Punkte man hat nachdem man verloren bzw. gewonnen hat.
Mit den Standardwerten bin ich bis Level 90 gekommen. Dann sind leider 2 Drachen noch durchgekommen ... 
ich übe aber mal weiter


----------



## LoN_Nemesis (9. Jan 2007)

Beni hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Lol_Nemesis, hast du mal auf "Hart" gespielt? Ich musste da jede Runde ein bis zwei Türme ersetzen (zumindest bis ich genug Geld für ein bisschen Armor hatte).



Nein meine Eindrücke waren von der voreingestellten Schwierigkeit, hatte gar keine Optionen geändert sondern einfach losgespielt. Werds bald nochmal mit den geänderten Werten spielen!


----------



## Apo (11. Jan 2007)

so nachdem es zwar bei mir zu keinen "Gehfehlern" mehr kam, aber scheinbar bei anderen ... habe ich die komplette Methode umgeschrieben und nun darf es gar nicht mehr passieren, dass ein verirrtes Wesen vom Wege abkommt. 

Desweiteren gibt es nun die Unterteilung in Monster die "undead" sind und welche die es halt nicht sind. 
Dies hat folgendes zur Auswirkung:
bei "undead"Monster richtet der Ultra Tower nur noch mit 50%, der Fire Tower dagegen 115% des ursprünglichen Schaden an
bei den nicht "undead"Monstern wirkt der Ice Tower 110% und der Light Tower mit 90 %.

Auch wirkt der Light Tower nun nicht mehr bei allen Monstern und richtet bei einigen sogar sehr wenig Schaden an. Deshalb ist es nun sehr von Vorteil einen guten Mix aus Fire, Ice, Light und Ultra Towern zu haben.

Desweiteren gibt es nun sage und schreibe 10 Monster mehr.
Auch im Hud hat sich noch etwas verändert (die Minimap), aber das seht ihr auf dem Screenshot auf Seite 1 nun besser. Auch wurde die doch recht langweilige Umgebung mit ein paar zufälligen Blümchen aufgelockert.

Eine Internetseite erstelle ich gerade noch, damit man genau weiß, welche Tower gegen welche Monster stark bzw schwach sind.

Den aktualisierten Download und den neuen Screenshot gibt es auf Seite 1 Post 1. 


€dit: So der Editor ist fertig und online. Desweiteren dürften nun wirklich keine Fehler mehr drin sein und einige neue Levels gibt es nun. Jetzt wird nur noch an der Internetseite gebastelt, wo der Editor auch genauer erklärt ist. Auch wenn ich ihn recht selbsterklärend finde und mit ein paar Links und Rechtsklick dürfte man alles selber herausfinden. 
Auch gibt es jetzt nicht nur rechtwinklige Straßen. Das sieht erstens lustiger aus und zweitens muss man dann seine Tower noch etwas anders plazieren. Also ein gelungenes Feature.


----------



## Guest (15. Jan 2007)

Muss dir mal ein ganz ganz dickes Kompliment aussprechen!!!

Bin total fasziniert und hab mich direkt mal selber ran gegeben. Aber da ich noch kein Spiel geproggt hab wird das wohl ewig dauern. Naja egal, motiviert bin ich jetzt auf jeden Fall.

Wie lange hast du denn insgesamt dran gessen? hast du irgendwelche Fremdbibliotheken oder so benutzt?


----------



## Apo (15. Jan 2007)

Angefangen hatte ich am 25.12.
und bis 30.12 fast täglich dran gesessen. Seitdem immer mal wieder ein bisschen, soweit es das Studium und die anstehende Prüfungszeit halt zulässt.
Ich habe keine Fremdbibliotheken benutzt. Da ich aber schon einige Spiele gemacht habe, habe ich mir vor kurzem selber eine "eigene" Bibliothek gemacht, damit ich schon eigene Buttons, Entitäten usw. habe und diese somit nicht mehr neu schreiben muss.

Danke für das Kompliment!


----------



## Memphis (15. Jan 2007)

Hiho hast da echt ein paar nette Games. Haste nicht eigentlich mal Lust den Quellcode zu veröffentlichen? So könnten viele Leute hier etwas lernen. Besonders A-Star würde mich interessieren weil davon gibt es wenig Javabeispiele wie ich finde.

Kannst ja mal drüber nachdenken. Bis dann.


----------



## Illuvatar (15. Jan 2007)

Find ich auch echt beeindruckend...

@Memphis: http://www.java-forum.org/de/viewtopic.php?t=5540&highlight=astar


----------



## Memphis (16. Jan 2007)

Danke.


----------



## Morpheus_ (17. Jan 2007)

hej des spiel is ja mal richtig cool ^^ echt nicht schlecht muss man schon sagen hast du lust den quellcode für des spiel reinzustellen ich will mir mal anschauen wie lang der is und wie du des gemacht hast


----------



## Illuvatar (17. Jan 2007)

Übrigens:
Bei Gamestar Online stand gestern was über ein Flash-TowerDefense. (klick mich, ich bin ein Link)

Wenn du noch bisschen weiter machst (Sounds und so), ist das von dir mindestens so gut, wie dieses Flash-Spiel. Wer weiß - vielleicht erwähnt GameStar dein Spiel ja auch mal?


----------



## Apo (17. Jan 2007)

Den Source-Code stelle ich gerne on, wenn es fertig ist.
Ich versuche gerade noch Sounds einzufügen. Da ich mich damit aber noch nie richtig beschäftigt habe, dauert das etwas. 
Falls jemand Ideen hat, wie man das Spiel noch besser machen kann, immer her damit. Ich versuche es dann gerne umzusetzen. 

€dit: die neuste Version hat nun auch schaffbare Werte für die Gegner. Davor war es ab Level 70 fast unmöglich *g*
Außerdem wird nun immer die Healthanzeige der Türme angezeigt, wenn sie weniger als 40 % ihrer Lebenspunkte haben. Dies ist für das Erkennen von Reperaturbedarfen sehr nützlich. 
Auch sonst wurden ein paar Sachen noch verschönert, die aber glaube ich eh keinem Auffallen. 
jetz tfehlt nur noch der Sound. Die Soundklasse habe ich auch schon ... Jetzt fehlen wirklich nur noch passende Sounds ... Also falls jemand welche hat, ich würde mich freuen.


----------



## Gast (17. Jan 2007)

Cool dann werd ich direkt mal meine Version updaten )

Zu den Sounds: Was für ein Format und welche Länge suchst du? 

Was mir auf anhieb einfällt ist Age of Empires. Da sind relativ viele Sounds bei, die sich gut  als Hintergrund eigen (Vögel gezwischter, Wind rauschen, Kanoen schießen etc..)


----------



## Lim_Dul (17. Jan 2007)

Gast hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Was mir auf anhieb einfällt ist Age of Empires. Da sind relativ viele Sounds bei, die sich gut  als Hintergrund eigen (Vögel gezwischter, Wind rauschen, Kanoen schießen etc..)


Schlechte Idee, da diese Sachen Copyright bzw. urheberrechtlich geschützt sind.


----------



## Neolity (18. Jan 2007)

Vielleicht bei den Sounds einfach versuchen kreativ zu sein.
Wenn man in ein Mikro reinpustet, dann hört sich das schon an wie eine "steife Brise". 
Oder, je nachdem wo du wohnst vielleicht irgendwie in die Natur gehen oder so.
Halt ein bißchen rumprobieren.


----------



## Inanis (20. Jan 2007)

Vielen Dank fuer dieses ausserordentlich nette Spiel.
Hat mir echt Spass gemacht.
Klasse Umsetzung!

Habe die Default-Map beim zweiten Versuch durchgespielt.

Wenn man gewinnt waers natuerlich cool wenn man auch was davon haette.
Bei anderen Spielen gibts da halt oft ein tolles Video etc. mir wuerde allerdings
der Sourcecode reichen 

verschiedene Schwierigkeitsgrade waeren nice.
koennte man ja recht einfach realisieren indem man zu den Werten der Monster bei Schwierigkeitswahl ne Konstante dazuaddiert etc.

Spielweise:
in mein Hauptgebaeude sind glaube ich alles in allem 3-4 Monster gelangt
habe nie Blitztuerme gebaut
habe nie Tuerme repariert sondern stattdessen geupgraded

Bemerkung:
"undefined" soll wohl ne Hydra sein
Die Fehlermeldung von wegen Techlevel tritt oefter auf als man erwarten sollte ... also auch
bei anderen Gelegenheiten. Absicht?
Was genau, keine Ahnung, habs ja nur zwei mal gespielt.

Kannst du das Ganze auch so programmieren, dass die Monster sich andere Wege waehlen, je nachdem welche Wege ihnen
als ungefaehrlicher erscheinen? klar aufwaendiger aber ... du wolltest eben Anregungen. Keine Ahnung ob sowas in ein 
"Tower-Defense"-Game sollte.

Also nochmals, Dankeschoen ... auch wenns mich vom Lernen abgehalten hat


----------



## Apo (20. Jan 2007)

Inanis hat gesagt.:
			
		

> verschiedene Schwierigkeitsgrade waeren nice.
> koennte man ja recht einfach realisieren indem man zu den Werten der Monster bei Schwierigkeitswahl ne Konstante dazuaddiert etc.



gibt es schon
einfach mal auf den OptionsButton klicken und schwupp die wupp  kannst du zwischen easy, middle, hard wählen.



			
				Inanis hat gesagt.:
			
		

> "undefined" soll wohl ne Hydra sein


Ich finde das Wesen kann man nicht genau erkennen, deshalb fand ich den Namen undefined ganz ok 




			
				Inanis hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Die Fehlermeldung von wegen Techlevel tritt oefter auf als man erwarten sollte ... also auch
> bei anderen Gelegenheiten. Absicht?
> Was genau, keine Ahnung, habs ja nur zwei mal gespielt.


Das ist kein "Fehler" in dem Sinne, nur wenn du z.B. upgradest und wieder auf einen Button klickst, dann kommt der "Fehler". Müsste halt theoretisch eine Nachricht kommen, das gerade upgegradet wird. Oder wenn auf dem Maximum-Level ist, dann kann man natürlich nicht mehr upgraden und dann kommt die Meldung auch.



			
				Inanis hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Kannst du das Ganze auch so programmieren, dass die Monster sich andere Wege waehlen, je nachdem welche Wege ihnen
> als ungefaehrlicher erscheinen? klar aufwaendiger aber ... du wolltest eben Anregungen. Keine Ahnung ob sowas in ein
> "Tower-Defense"-Game sollte.


Die Idee ist wirklich mal lustig  Muss mal schauen, ob sich das gut und halbwegs schnell umsetzten lässt. Aber :toll: für die Tipps.



			
				Inanis hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Also nochmals, Dankeschoen ... auch wenns mich vom Lernen abgehalten hat


Hehe immer wieder gerne.


----------



## Inanis (20. Jan 2007)

Ops ... thx a lot
hab ich glatt uebersehen

Hab mir das Programm noch mal angeguckt.

Was mir dabei auffiel:
Die Blitztuerme treffen nicht, wenn Gegner von ihnen weggehen. Sie schiessen sozusagen gerade hinter diese.
Manchmal schiessen die anscheinend auch gar nicht ...

Die Ultra-Waffe sieht irgendwie nicht besonders toll aus ... 
Willst du GIF, PNG, used du Alpha-werte (ausser 0, 1) oder gefaellt dir das so wies is?
. o O ( wenn ich doch mehr Zeit haette.... #define hours_per_day 36 . o O ( ops ... Java mag sowas ja nicht))

Beim Map-basteln waere es nett, wenn man eine Strasse ziehen koennte indem man auf der Maustaste bleibt.
(einfach dort ein Strassenteil hinklatschen, an dem die Maus vorbeizieht)

Es waere toll wenn neue Waypoints beim Kartenbau immer im gerade beobachteten Screenbereich auftauchen wuerden und nicht
links oben.

Die Kartenuebersicht beim Spiel (Mini-Map) koennte man auch zum navigieren im grossen Fenster nutzen damit man nicht
so langsam scrollen muss.

Manchmal bleibt eine "Turm-Info" beim "kauf" offen (dieses Transparente) und stoert die Sicht ein wenig.

so ... 
das wars dann auch schon


----------



## Apo (27. Jan 2007)

So ich habe versucht fast alle Kritikpunkte umzusetzen.
Die Türme treffen nun besser und man sieht es besser.

Desweiteren gibt es in der neuen Version eine neue Punkteberechnung. Wenn man eine Verbindung ins Internet hat, kann man sein Ergebnis auch hochladen und somit schauen, wie gut man im Vergleich mit den Anderen abschneidet.
Deswegen können auch gerne nochmal alle die neue Version ziehen, auch wenn man schon die alte getestet hatte. Nun kann man sehen wie gut man im Vergleich ist.
Also ich freue mich schon zu sehen, wie die Highscoreliste wächst und wächst 
Auf die HighscoreListe kommt man aber nur, wenn man mit den Originalwerten spielt und somit in den Options nichts verstellt hat.

Download: Klick mich

Die Highscore kann man auch hier sich anschauen. Im Game selber kommt dann eine spziellere unterteilt nach der Map, wie man gespielt hat. 

€dit: Da ich immer mit Internet gespielt habe, habe ich gar nicht bemerkt gehabt, dass es Probleme gab mit der "offline" Highscoreanzeige. Das ist jetzt behoben.
Und bevor ihr den Upload Button drückt, ändert doch einfach im Textfield euren Namen, wenn ihr es wollt.  Weil nur "you" in der Liste ist irgendwie komisch 
Habe auch noch 4 neue Maps hinzugefügt, wo man "originalerweise" nur 20 bis 30 Waves absolvieren muss. Falls man mal keine Lust hat soviele Runden zu spielen und trotzdem der Welt seinen Rekord mitteilen möchte. 
So nun gehts damit weiter und mit lernen ...


----------



## Morpheus_ (29. Jan 2007)

also ich muss wirklich sagen da hast du ein super spiel gemacht ^^ macht echt fun ^^ so zwischendurch is des immer wieder lustig ^^ habs gleich an meine kumpels auch mal geschickt und denen gefällt es auch super gemacht. genau wegen des quellcodes würdest du den auch mal reinstellen will ihn mir unbedingt mal ansehen


----------



## siroFranz (29. Jan 2007)

:toll:  :toll:  hoffentlich komm ich auch mal soweit 
Hab das bei mir mal ins Klassenboard gestellt, sind alle begeistert.    
Stell das doch mal in ein online-games-Portal

Gruß


----------



## Mewel (30. Jan 2007)

Sehr gutes game, macht fun.


----------



## Apo (30. Jan 2007)

wie gesagt ich stelle den Quellcode noch on keine Sorge.
Bloss jetzt noch nicht, weil ich noch einige kleine Sachen ändere, wenn Wünsche für dies und das kommen.
Spätestens Mitte Februar werde ich ihn on stellen.

Habe jetzt nochmal eine neue Version hoch gestellt.
Es gibt nun folgende Verbesserungen.
Mit der Taste "g" kann man nun sich die Health aller Gegner anzeigen lassen und auch wieder ausschalten.
Mit der Taste "h" kann man sich die Health aller seiner Türme anzeigen lassen und auch wieder ausschalten.
Wenn man einen Turm nun baut, sieht man gleich den Radius, den dieser haben wird. Was die Standortfrage sehr erleichtert. (Danke für den Tipp zet) ^^
Und sonst noch 2 kleine unwichtige optische Veränderungen, die keinem auffallen werden.

ToDo: Versuche gerade noch neue Türme zu zeichnen, weil die "pixligen" Türme bis jetzt nicht mit dem "highres" Untergrund so richtig harmonieren.

Dann müsste es aber langsam mal fertig sein, wenn keiner mehr Fehler findet.


----------



## DaKo (31. Jan 2007)

Ich habe mir die Version von gestern vor deinem Update heruntergeladen.

1) Echt klasse :yes:
2) Wenn die letzte welle vorbei ist, bleibt das Spiel einfach stehen. Ohne Fehler, ohne Rückmeldung, ohne Alles.
Internetverbindung vorhanden, aber hinter einem Proxy (ich spiele auf der Arbeit, aber keinem verraten  )


----------



## Inanis (4. Feb 2007)

Danke Apo! 

Wirklich toll geworden, trotzdem fallen mir irgendwie immer wieder
Dinge ein die man noch machen koennte.

z.b. Sound ... wurde ja von dir bereits angesprochen
Ausserdem ne Animation wenn ein Gegner getoetet wurde. z.B. ne Goldmuenze etc.
Es waere auch aeusserst praktisch wenn man uebers Spielfeld navigieren koennte,
indem man mit der Maus quasi den Boden packt und dann daran zieht.

Das reparieren von den Tuermen finde ich immer noch unverhaeltnismaessig teuer.
Es ist wesentlich guenstiger sich ein oder zwei Speed-updates zu holen und dann
die Tuerme auch relativ guenstig zu updaten.
Beispiel: einen bis auf 40% zerstoerten Feuerturm level 1 zu reparieren kostet
        180 Gold, dafuer kann man sich bereits zwei neue bauen.

Glaub ich bin jetzt einer dieser You's ... naja ... dachte ich haette den Nick reingeschrieben


----------



## Apo (4. Feb 2007)

Ich bedanke mich bei dir Inanis. Durch deine Ideen wird das Spiel immer besser.  :toll: 

Ich habe gleich mal die Idee mit der Mausbewegung umgesetzt. Funktioniert echt wunderbar. Jetzt sollte das Navigieren echt einfacher sein. (Finde die neue Bewegungsart sogar besser als alles andere bis jetzt ... warum ist davor keiner draufgekommen *g* )

Das mit den Reperaturkosten war mir auch schon ein Dorn im Auge. Das habe ich nun mal gleich geändert!
Jetzt bezhalt man für 2 Health 1 Coin. Also das Verhältnis umgedreht. Oder anders gesagt, es ist nun 4 mal günstiger. 

Ich weiß noch nicht, ob ich das mit den Sounds schaffe. Ich habe keine richtigen gefunden bis jetzt. Deshalb sind bis jetzt auch noch keine drin. Dann mit den Animationen. Die Idee ist gut, muss bloss irgendwann mal Zeit dazu finden. Das dauert noch, bin grad im Uniklausuren"stress". Und meine Lust viel an ApoDefence noch zu verändern ist gerade recht gering. Ich lass das einfach mal ein paar Tage liegen, dann kommt die Lust wieder *g* Dann schaffe ich es vielleicht auch mit den neuen Towernpics mal ...

@dako: mhh muss mal schauen woran das liegt. Hatte bis jetzt leider nicht die Möglichkeit es auszuprobieren, woran es liegt. Aber das Problem wird auch noch (hoffentlich irgendwann) gelöst!

Ach so die neue Version ist wie immer hochgeladen und hat die alte ersetzt.


----------



## Inanis (5. Feb 2007)

freie Sounds: http://www.stonewashed.net/sfx.html

und hier weiteres http://www.partnersinrhyme.com/pir/PIRsfx.shtml

Hoffe, das bietet genug Stoff fuer die wichtigeren Sounds.

Hier Vorschlaege fuer den "Ultra-Ball" (32x32 Pixel/gif&png):

















Bin dir/euch nicht boese, wenn sie euch nicht gefallen, aber ich mag halt dieses
einfarbige Etwas nicht. 

abermals Danke fuer deine Arbeit Apo.


----------



## Apo (5. Feb 2007)

Habe es gerade mal mit dem Bildern für die Schüsse des Ultratowers versucht ....
Sieht wirklich besser aus *g*
Habe mich für das erste Bild entschieden. 
Und wie immer hochgeladen.


Danke auch für die 2 Links. :applaus: 
Wenn ich wieder etwas Zeit habe, dann werde ich da bestimmt fündig!


----------



## unknown_member (6. Feb 2007)

Ähm, ich hab den Thread nicht ganz gelesen und weiß nicht ob's schon drinsteht:

1. In den _Options_ würde ich machen, dass die Zahlen zum Einstellen auch weiterlaufen, wenn man "+" oder "-" gedrückt hält.

2. Außerdem: Wenn eine Höchststufe im Spiel erreicht wurde, und man noch höher will, was ja nicht geht, steht da "_Higher technic required_".


----------



## Guest (10. Feb 2007)

Hey Apo!

Du magst nicht zufällig Lufia? :wink: 

Was ist denn jetzt eigentlich mit dem Code? Fänd das schon sehr interessant.


----------



## Apo (15. Feb 2007)

Hi,

hier könnt ihr euch den Source ziehen. Er ist aber großteils total unkommentiert -> sehr schwer lesbar. Wenn ich nochmal Zeit und Muße dafür finde werde ich ihn noch komplett kommentieren.


----------

